# Circle baitholder hooks?



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was using some gamakatsu baitholder hooks (3/0) and guthooked more flounder than I can count. I'd be willing to bet most of them died and none met the size limit (although a few were a half inch short). I'm looking for more flounder friendly hooks. I figure circle hooks would work well but want something to keep my gulp from slipping around.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A jighead or a dab of super glue up against the hook eye would be best. Also, you don't need to give him time to swallow artifical baits, not like with live baits. Just a moment or two and set the hook.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Don't worry the bait will stay on trust me and with circle hooks you can use smaller hooks so the fish won't even kno it's there.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Never used circles for any type of fishing other than natural bait or fish bites. I do know most circle gami's have an offset hook and suck for bait fishing cause the offset catches in the gut or anyplace else that is not the jaw. Because of that I and many other have had fish come unbuttoned in the wash. Do a search on here about gami circles some will like them but the overwhelming majority hate them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Use a Kale Hook for flounder. They work well and is almost like a circle hook made for flounder.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

cooper138 said:


> Never used circles for any type of fishing other than natural bait or fish bites. I do know most circle gami's have an offset hook and suck for bait fishing cause the offset catches in the gut or anyplace else that is not the jaw. Because of that I and many other have had fish come unbuttoned in the wash. Do a search on here about gami circles some will like them but the overwhelming majority hate them.


If your up for it go and buy some circle hooks without the offset and use it. For catch and release trout fisherman and carp fisherman, the barbless circle hook is used to minimize gut hooks(it can happen) and damage to the mouth.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Do a search on here about gami circles some will like them but the overwhelming majority hate them.

did a search and found just the opposite........just because you don't like them is no reason to distort the facts.
your opinion is just your opinion......not everyones opinion

my opinion is I like them a lot.....almost the only hook I use with inline shank
they work fine with gulp


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I got quite a few Gamis given to me because of the bad reputation they get on fishing sites. I love them and do not ever remember gut hooking a fish with Gami circles. I did lose one big red in the wash with them but only one. The way I figure it no hook is perfect and I if you get to look at a big red in the wash and he gets off that is just the perfect release.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

fish bucket said:


> Do a search on here about gami circles some will like them but the overwhelming majority hate them.
> 
> did a search and found just the opposite........just because you don't like them is no reason to distort the facts.
> your opinion is just your opinion......not everyones opinion
> ...


Ok just to make sure I hadn't lost my mind or made it up I redid my search and yup bending breaking and gut hooking all came up. Didn't distort the facts the OP asked for an opinion and that's what I gave. He said he was gut hooking and offsets gami's have that reputation. My experience with offsets is bad. Bend it out and you'll be fine I'm sure.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I use inline circle hooks for all my bait fishing If they can keep a slimy clam on I don't think they would have a problem with Gulp. As far as losing a fish after it's hooked I can't believe it when it happens to me, because they seem to be harder to remove then regular hooks. Be sure they are inline if you buy them.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

check out invicta circle hooks. they are inexpensive, wide gap, inline, hypodermic sharp, and stout. stingraytackle


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I use the Gami circles and like them better than Owner. No problems gut hooking.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

When using gulp, besides jig heads I like the Gama 3/0 bait saver or trailer hooks. They have slightly longer shanks so the gulp fit on similar to a jig head.


----------

